# Episode 229 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week we take you out on our first trapping run of the muskrat season along with a little **** trapping. Next we cover some problems we had with getting a few firearms ready for the upcoming firearm deer season and then my son Jake's take on his first upcoming firearm deer season. Thanks again to Michigan Sportsman for their support with letting us post the show here!

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_229_final.mp3


----------

